# Expectations for Pro EOS-R



## bokehmon22 (Sep 11, 2018)

What are realistic expectations we can expect from professional version coming out in the next 6-9 months?


Dual card slot
New sensor. with slightly better DR & ISO
More mpx (I'm fine with 30mpx)
7-10 FPS
Improve eyeAF
Same EVF or slightly better
120 FPS 1080P

This would probably be enough to buy one if it's not >$3500.


----------



## MayaTlab (Sep 11, 2018)

bokehmon22 said:


> What are realistic expectations we can expect from professional version coming out in the next 6-9 months?
> 
> More mpx
> 7-10 FPS
> ...



That combination may pose Canon problems for the next months.

More realistic : low mp count but better video / AF / fps than the R, or high mp count but worse in these areas.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 11, 2018)

Larger size; the right hand controls back at their places. Angle-sensitive joystick.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Sep 11, 2018)

MayaTlab said:


> That combination may pose Canon problems for the next months.
> 
> More realistic : low mp count but better video / AF / fps than the R, or high mp count but worse in these areas.



It seems like if EOS-R was the baseline model (Canon 6D) than I anticipate the pro end to have a higher MP. I think 30 mpx is fine. Just give me 7-10 FPS.
I don't video but I think they will likely concede on this area.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Sep 11, 2018)

Kit. said:


> Larger size; the right hand controls back at their places. Angle-sensitive joystick.



I was hoping they bring back the joystick for professional model, but will see depends on the direction they are going with mirrorless line.


----------



## aa_angus (Sep 12, 2018)

It won’t have a joystick, that would be too slow. Drag AF is a 100,000 times more responsive and isn’t a step backwards.


----------



## edoorn (Sep 12, 2018)

a joystick could definitely work if you could limit the points, for example to 9 or 15 so you can quickly go to any of them. From there you could always focus/recompose. Advantage over DSLR: these points could be much more spread out to the nearer side of the frame. Advantage of this is that from here, you can quickly 'grab' a subject and then let the camera track it. I hope that they expand the AF system and give us more options for tracking in a pro version.

Since this camera is sort of 5D4-ish, at least mpix-wise, could it be that a higher end body is also one with a much higher pixel count, to separate it from this one? Say more like a Z7 camera?


----------



## fentiger (Sep 12, 2018)

If Canon was to make a pro R model, aimed at sports and wildlife it would need to do 12-14 fps with af and exposure. 
even the 1DX2 can not do that with live view.
Question to all, assuming Canon did produce a camera with them specs and more, how much would you be prepared to pay for that
$£5,500 to $£7,000. 
they could start with a 1D Body remove mirror box and prism upgrade to digic 8 or 9. it would have more real estate to have have few more
knobs and dials. but it would be a big mirrorless.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Sep 12, 2018)

edoorn said:


> a joystick could definitely work if you could limit the points, for example to 9 or 15 so you can quickly go to any of them. From there you could always focus/recompose. Advantage over DSLR: these points could be much more spread out to the nearer side of the frame. Advantage of this is that from here, you can quickly 'grab' a subject and then let the camera track it. I hope that they expand the AF system and give us more options for tracking in a pro version.
> 
> Since this camera is sort of 5D4-ish, at least mpix-wise, could it be that a higher end body is also one with a much higher pixel count, to separate it from this one? Say more like a Z7 camera?



Probably Z7 specs with dual card slot and improve eyeAF. I read an interview they might IBIS in future model so will see. 

For now, if Canon can improve eyeAF to Sony A7III level, 30mpx, 7 FPS, dual card slot, modern sensor that would be enough to add it to my bad with my Canon 5D IV.


----------



## vaotix (Sep 12, 2018)

I'd bet on better sensor, dual SD card slots, and more physical controls on the body. Canon already said the new EOS R will get better Eye AF in a firmware update anyway.


----------



## bokehmon22 (Sep 12, 2018)

vaotix said:


> I'd bet on better sensor, dual SD card slots, and more physical controls on the body. Canon already said the new EOS R will get better Eye AF in a firmware update anyway.



That's for certain. I wonder how well would the eyeAF work after firmware. I doubt it will be A7III level, but if it's enough for pose shots, I would take it.


----------



## edoorn (Sep 13, 2018)

When the M50 was out I briefly tested this on a trade show and it worked quite well I think. Not as good as the Sony perhaps but well enough and definitely for posed stuff. Firmware upgrade for using eye af while in servo mode is definitely a good thing (but should've worked to begin with )


----------



## highdesertmesa (Sep 13, 2018)

The next R body we're likely to see will be the 5DsR successor. This will let them release a high-end model but still get away with the lower FPS, cropped 4k video, and other limitations we're seeing with the first R. I highly doubt we will see an A9-level R body any time soon.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 14, 2018)

I agree with the above poster - that’s the next logical step. Take the 50MP sensor, remove the low-pass filter entirely, add DPAF functionality, improve high ISO performance (or at least reduce color noise). In fact, taking a look at the manual for the R, the crop options and C-RAW mode could come in incredible handy for a higher-res body. Imagine a 20MP crop mode (instead of just 11) or having 50MP compressed RAW files at only 30-40MB. Only major issue would be speed...the existing R is already slower than a 5D4...


----------

